

Why so many programming languages to write essentially the same programs? - isomorph
http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1jk4jo/eli5_why_are_there_so_many_programming_languages/

======
mathattack
For better or worse, Reddit already has the discussion on this topic.

~~~
DerpObvious
The top comment is even relatively insightful.

